# peter from germany, basotect question



## peter62 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello from germany!
I am just building my small, unsymetric (nearly diamond shape, about 7 square meters) home-/ project studio.
This will be not the room for recordings, just hearing.
Thinking about using basotect foam to regulate acoustic problems. (extremely bass problems as you can guess )
Has somebody used it,too? Are there any graphs, they show the effects in REW?
would be glad to read your advices.
Thank you in advance,
peter


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In general, you'll get better performance from non-foam products with mineral wool or fiberglass cores.

Bryan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Foam may perform well, but not as well as rigid fiberglass or rock wool.

Foam may be cheaper, but generally no that much cheaper from what I've seen.

Foam will take up more space to be equivalent in performance.

That said, foam may be the easiest to work with. I've got lots of graphs with the performance of foam on this site, but no side by side of equivalent quantities of foam vs. rigid fiberglass.

Dan


----------

